# Career at 40



## Sangitha (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, I am 36. I am postgraduate in HR considered equivalent to MBA. I am working in a State Owned Oil industry in India for the last 12 years in HR. Still in Junior Management position because the promotions are time bound. I am thinking of applying for migrating to Australia of New Zealand for PR. Now, my problem is my qualifications will not be recognized there. Maybe, even my work experience will also be negated. By the time my PR is approved I will be 40. So, what kind of work do I do there? Can I start a career there at 40?  I do not mind going back to school but study what? 
Please help


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Sangitha,

In Australia, in theory at least you should be selected for positions based on your ability and qualifications to do the job. Not your age. There are laws that prevent this discrimination. The HR sector can be very competitive. In my opinion it is important to have a combination of qualifications and experience.

Let me know if you need more information.

John


----------



## MoveToSydney (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm sure you can start to get an idea about the chance you're getting by looking the job market in Australia from now via Seek website. Otherwise try to find a sponsorship from company that willing to provide, usually it states on the job ad if there is any.

Hope it helps.


----------

